# How to get VOLUME in the crown?



## PBunnieP (Dec 7, 2007)

I can NEVER get any volume on the top part of my hair, the crown area. I have quite a bit of hair but it's very fine asian hair. I'm so tired of having it just sit flat on my head, any suggestions ladies?


----------



## Temptasia (Dec 7, 2007)

Do you have layers at the crown? Get your hair dresser to create more layers so that when you style it, it won't be weighed down.

I get my volume with two ways:

1. Apply a thickening paste like Got 2 Be's Fatten Up, blow dry hair with a large round brush in sections, then immediately put sections of the crown with velcro rollers. Let it set for about 15 mins, and then spray lightly with hair spray. Style hair with fingers. I get full bouncy hair. 

2. Spray sections of hair with hairspray and backcomb the roots. Smooth it out and cover it with top layer of hair. Backcombing is a little more work but it does not go flat easily.


----------



## Holly (Dec 7, 2007)

Backcombing


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 7, 2007)

YEs backcombing backcombing !!! use a root volumeizer of some sorts .. here are some you tube videos on backcombing .. just find the method u like the best. 

YouTube - "texas big hair" tutorial

YouTube - big, poofy, backcombed and teased hair!

Hope this helps =)


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Dec 17, 2007)

*def get velcro rollers n roll startingfrom ur forehead and straight back with about 3-4 of them, that will get all ur roots right where u want volume without making the sides poofy*


----------



## Daphne69 (Dec 17, 2007)

I have the same issue and solve it with a combination of styling products and velcro rollers.  Most products that promise volume fall short - believe me, I have tried them all - but in the past few years I have been having ALOT of success with Garnier hair stuff, most of all the Surf Spray, which they no longer make....but on some forum recently I read that the Garnier XXL 
Volume Thickening Mousse worked great for flat hair - and it does!

The only problem with these producs is they also leave a film on the hair, it is not as smooth.  Now I don't care, I'll sacrifice a little softness for fullness any day, but some people don't like that.  What I do is wash my hair, condition the ends, then when it is almost airdry, I use the mousse, and then a leave in conditioner, mostly on the ends again.  This counteracts the coated feeling.  Then I rough dry with the dryer on a medium setting, and when my hair is 99% dry, I set it in large velcro rollers.  Leaving them in as long as possible gives the best results.

Hair lacking in body usually looks better short, but occasionally I like to let mine grow out.  I always, regardless of the length, wear it in a messy tousled style, so the above works well for me because you can get away with this kind of styling with a less "precise" look.


----------



## user79 (Dec 17, 2007)

Backcombing does work, but it shouldn't be done on a daily basis because it is sooo damaging on hair. I only do it for special occasions. Especially in combination with heat, it can lead to breakage at the roots, which causes flyaways.

For me, a big round brush and rolling the length of hair over the brush and applying short blasts of hot air from the hairdryer at the roots really helps with volume. It can also leave a nice soft wave on the end which I love, it adds a bit of definition. Also, blowdrying you hair upside down, and at the end applying a bit of hairspray at the roots really works.


----------



## dollbabybex (Dec 18, 2007)

i backcomb daily as long as you do it softly with a large comb or brush it should be okay. when you do it hard with a fine comb...that can be VERY damaging...


----------



## MAC4TV (Dec 30, 2007)

I've had a lot of luck with Pureology products...volumizing shampoo and the root lifter.  After I blow dry my hair with the root lifter (applied on wet hair), I apply velcro rollers with a touch of hairspray at the roots.  Let it set for 15 or 20 minutes and you'll be set!


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC4TV* 

 
_I've had a lot of luck with Pureology products...volumizing shampoo and the root lifter.  After I blow dry my hair with the root lifter (applied on wet hair), I apply velcro rollers with a touch of hairspray at the roots.  Let it set for 15 or 20 minutes and you'll be set!_

 
I haven't tried the Pureology products ( I use other products, I tend to bounce from one to another)  but other than that I do the exact same thing and works great. I usually leave mine in rollers longer if time allows because my hair is bone straight.


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry, posted twice


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Dec 31, 2007)

As a lot of people have already said, you really need to get layers in order to have volume in long, fine, thick hair (or almost any kind really). They don't have to be super short layers, but if your hair is all one length, it's going to pull itself down and all of the listed techniques will be useless. Ask your hairdresser to give you some shorter layers at the crown to create volume.

After you've done that, a great thing to do if you don't have rollers is use your round brush (a larger one if you have longer hair) and pick a section of hair around the crown, roll it up with your brush, and leave it in the round brush for a few minutes while you dry the rest of your hair. Then take it out and move to the next section.

Backcombing works great but it may not be for every day. Sally's sells a pintail teasing comb for like 2 bucks that works great.


----------



## Temptasia (Jan 9, 2008)

I am so scared to leave my hair in a round brush....too many times I have thought I had to cut it out because it got so tangled.  Velcro rollers with a clip to hold it is cheap and safe! Well good for dummies like me.


----------



## user79 (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_I am so scared to leave my hair in a round brush....too many times I have thought I had to cut it out because it got so tangled.  Velcro rollers with a clip to hold it is cheap and safe! Well good for dummies like me._

 
I've had that problem with the cheap smaller round brushes bought at drugstores...but I got a *jumbo *round brush at a hair salon that has soft bristles, and it never gets tangled in my hair. Those brushes with the small round bobbles on the end of the bristles are terrible for snagging! Just get the ones that have straight bristles, with no bobbles on the end. If you get the ones with natural bristles it will also be easier if it does get tangled to pull out, but I haven't had that problem since I got the really big one, it doesn't snag. Also, try to pull it out by just gently undwinding the brush and not yanking it sideways.


----------



## sinergy (Jan 10, 2008)

If you use a root boost mousse like Aquage Uplifting Foam or Big Sexy root boost
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in the crown area, and then blow dry with an oval boar bristle brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(if you have longer or thicker hair this one works really good, more control and leaves your hair shiny) or you can try just a big barrelled round brush, blow dry in sections making sure to lift the hair at the root concentrating the heat in the root area, then giving a shot with that cool button on your blow dryer, it should help give you more volume. Dont weigh your hair down with heavy products, use things that are light weight and made for volume. Ask your stylist for some textured layers on top, that will help get some of that weight out of that area so its easier to lift when you style, and you can back comb section at a time underneath, so its stays smooth on top or  with a teasing comb. just be careful, the more you do it (teasing)  the more your risking breakage in that area.


----------



## mzdawn (Jan 31, 2008)

YouTube - How I do my hair

This video is okay... it shows how to EXTREME tease.


----------



## *Doll Face* (Feb 3, 2008)

What I do is take a big round brush and blowdry the section of hair at my crown in the other direction (for ex-take the section and pull it up, put the brush in front of that section instead of under, and blowdry the underside towards the front), this way when you lay it back down there will be major volume. Of course use some kind of mouse or root boost before hand


----------



## Artphr33k (Feb 6, 2008)

Haha, well my back-combing video was already mentioned above, but i found Garnier's root lifting spray to help a lot. like, a LOT. 

A LOTTTTTT; big difference.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 6, 2008)

A GOOD round brush & Redken's Guts.


----------



## kaylaklvc (Feb 7, 2008)

Try to make a very small part, then blow dry the rest of the hair back. For example, don't part your hair all the way down your head. Also, a little volumizing mousse like Herbal Essences works wonders! If you flat iron your hair, straighten it the opposite direction that it will lie. If it's the back pieces of your hair, lift them the opposite direction. Good luck!


----------



## Christina983 (Mar 9, 2008)

can anyone reccommend a good volumizing mouse?
Ive been using the one from VS which I love am just looking to see if there is anything better out there, thanks!


----------



## astronaut (Mar 11, 2008)

The Tigi Root Boost gives the effect of teasing, without teasing!


----------



## ipukeglitter19 (Mar 13, 2008)

Teasing is the easiest way in my opinion. You can also get the XL rollers and use about 3 in the crown area. That will give you loads of volume. I would also invest in a root lifter like Root Booster by Tigi. I use it an it works really good. I have the flat hair problem too....


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

  I am so scared to leave my hair in a round brush....too many times I have thought I had to cut it out because it got so tangled. Velcro rollers with a clip to hold it is cheap and safe! Well good for dummies like me.  
 
Yep, just as MissChievous said, it has to be a high-quality, extra large round brush with many soft bristles (actually very similar to the texture of a velcro roller). The plastic-bristled ones are awful and will definitely tangle your hair.


----------



## devb (Mar 23, 2008)

thin asian hair is hopeless!


----------

